# French Buffet TB stallion



## Bustalot (26 March 2012)

Does anybody have any info on the off spring of French Buffet, TB stallion? 
What are they like temp and conformation wise.

Searched the internet but can only really find the same few paragraphs about the stallion but not a lot on his off sping. 

Anybody know of any 'known' horses who this is their sire?


----------



## bigbrownhorse (26 March 2012)

Just back from having my mare covered. the stallion owner had a beautiful chestnut filly by french buffet, she was gorgeous. very inquisitive and clever and really well put together. 
the owner said stallion himself was real looker and jumped internationally at 1.50 and puissiance before retiring to kylemore stud in galway ireland.i belive his progency also have had success showing. some info on their website. hes dead now im told but the daughter i seen was an absolute stunner, if id room for one more id have her


----------



## BILLYGIRL (29 March 2012)

Hi, I have a french Buffet offspring and absolutley love him! Temperament is great, i event him and he makes everything seem very easy! If you go onto the sport horse data site, there is info on their about his offspring and what they are all up to, some are at 3* eventing and some are making their way up through the ranks SJ, if i had room for another i wouldn't hesitate!!


----------



## TheoryX1 (30 March 2012)

I nearly bought one of his sons for my daughter to event.  He was the kindest, sweetest boy you could hope to meet, he absolutely adored cuddles and positively sought them out from  you.  However, he was very, very sharp to ride, but there was nothing nasty about him, it was just 5 year old stuff.  Very leggy and didnt have big movement, fabulous jumper though and I have to say I personally fell for him while he was on our yard.  Sadly  he is no more, having had a field accident with this new owner.  Would definitely buy another by him if the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## TJP (30 March 2012)

I have a 2 year old by him out  of a Cloverhill (RID) mare.  He is 16hh, nice straight mover and showing nice shape loose jumping.  He showed, and did well as a foal, as have several other foals by FB.  Colt by FB stood top of the line in Dublin 2010.  Unfortunately FB has passed away as I would have loved a colt by him this year.  I am hoping our lad will SJ.


----------



## bigbrownhorse (2 May 2012)

TheoryX1 said:



			I Would definitely buy another by him if the opportunity presented itself.
		
Click to expand...

I have a stunning bright chestnut three year old mare by french buffet which will be for sale!


----------



## Madam Min (22 July 2012)

Just saw this thread as my OH has just bought a 5 year old chesnut mare by French Buffet and out of an RID with Clover Hill bloodlines. Her schooling is improving already, she's very willing and has a lovely temprement


----------



## portsmouth (28 December 2016)

Hi, I own a mare who sire is French Buffet, the famous world show jumper, she is nine year old and can jump 1.5m high with ease. I only use her as a hack, but would like to do more with her or would be willing to take advise from someone with experience in show jumping as to where I should go with her, or should she be used as a brood mare? I have looked up her Sires breeding records and she also has the bloodlines of the famous American race horse War admiral and Sea Biscuit. I feel that she is being wasted as she has a lovely temperament and is very willing, she has hunted and enjoys it? She was bred in Ireland by a Mr Hennesy.  I look forward to your reply.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (29 December 2016)

I rode a gelding who was by him a couple years ago. He had a lovely temperament. Old head on new shoulders type of horse, very trainable and pretty unflappable


----------



## Damnation (29 December 2016)

Hi, I own a half sister to your mare!

Mine however is very hot and sharp to ride. Not naughty or dangerous but you can't just slop along on her, you need to RIDE her.

Fantastic on the ground with everything and the best mannered horse I know but does have her quirks. She also has scope to burn but at 15 with a muscle issue she will never realise those heights (not that she overly cares!!)

This is my girl:

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/udaldine


----------



## portsmouth (29 December 2016)

Hi, yes I must admit my mare can be spooky when being ridden? Typical Thoroughbred. Also she hates being stabled and paws like a spoilt child for her feed, other than that she is great. She can be seen on the internet if you put her name in (Birr Buffet). Thank you for your reply, happy new year. Alan


----------



## Damnation (29 December 2016)

portsmouth said:



			Hi, yes I must admit my mare can be spooky when being ridden? Typical Thoroughbred. Also she hates being stabled and paws like a spoilt child for her feed, other than that she is great. She can be seen on the internet if you put her name in (Birr Buffet). Thank you for your reply, happy new year. Alan
		
Click to expand...

My lass does this too! Tolerates overnight stabling but by morning she is pacing and pawing for her breakkie and to go out. If she isn't out first she does little rears which annoy me no end!

Mine is a Dutch Warmblood, but there is alot of Thoroughbred and Anglo Arab in there along the way.


----------



## portsmouth (29 December 2016)

How strange? you would never think  her half sister and six years difference, would have the same temperament. I must admit, it annoys me to.


----------



## jumping_mad (10 May 2019)

Damnation said:



			My lass does this too! Tolerates overnight stabling but by morning she is pacing and pawing for her breakkie and to go out. If she isn't out first she does little rears which annoy me no end!

Mine is a Dutch Warmblood, but there is alot of Thoroughbred and Anglo Arab in there along the way.
		
Click to expand...



This is funny, I was looking up about FB as have a mare thatâ€™s mother was by FB and she does the same behaviour! Paws whenâ€™s she eating and does mini rears if she is in and someone else goes out before her or sheâ€™s having a meltdown. Though sheâ€™s only 2. Sheâ€™s a complete saint though apart from this!


----------

